# Looking to do the right thing for members, but sponsor rep keeps deleting my posts!!!



## aja44 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I am posting this in the Anabolic Zone in hopes that the douchebag Jintani rep cannot delete them.  I was one of the first to give Jintani labs a try, spending just over $1200 in product.  The order process was a bit slow, but once we got things worked out and moved order to WU things went fast.  Product was shipped and tracking info posted to my account within a few days and had gear to PO box within 7-10 days.  Unfortunately, the packaging is for shit, they simply put all the vials in a large packing envelope along with baggies of orals, wrapped it with tape and then placed inside another thin bubble wrapped shipping envelope and taped it again to keep it tight.  Nothing was boxed and all vials were labeled with a sharpie as were the baggies.  During shipping, 2 vials broke and the glass ripped open a few baggies of pills which then were scattered along the bottom of the bag when we opened it and soaked in oil.  The labels on the baggies were all wipped away by the oil and in the case of the 15 prop's, not even labeled.  

It took well over 2 weeks of trying to get Jintani online via chat and a customer service rep that would help and was provided an email address to send a summary of the damage and pictures.  I sent 3 emails that included pics and all were returned as deliverable.  Then the next time I logged onto the Jintani site, the option for chat was gone so I reached out to our wonderful forum rep for his help.  Took another 2 weeks, but I finally received a PM from him that the reship was happening, that was well over 2 weeks ago and still have no tracking info or product in my hands.

I have received a bunch of PMs from people of the forum asking for updates as they have concerns about using and want to know how things get worked out.  So I have gone on and provided such updates.  Each time the Jintani rep tries to spin things as if everything was worked out and they have not been.  I am still out 60 Caber, 3 x TrenE, 1 x NPP and 1 x Cyp which were damaged.  I have not had a chance to use the product, so I have never posted a negative thing about the quality, only about the horrible customer service experiences, shitty delivery and lack of professionalism from all I have encountered thus far.

Well on Friday the Jintani rep decided to comment on a thread that I was "a fuckin idiot and a troll", and that they had shipped me a bunch of extra gear because of my issues.  My response was simply that I have yet to receive shit.  No tracking info, no product received, on package shows as shipped while the other orals show as pending.  I have never asked for free stuff, not even before dropping $1200, and not even to compensate me for the inconvenience, I simply want what I paid for.  I then logged onto my account and realized that he shipped me an extra NPP and Cyp, a total of $45 of product for free.....  AND THAT IS WHAT THIS ASSHOLE CONSIDERS A BUNCH????  I also decided to share a photo of the product I received from them, the TrenE, which looks like someone shot a load in the vial before putting in the Tren.  

Bottom line here is you should all be careful, sometimes the prices are not worth the BS.  I have been reading a lot of the logs of people running their gear and have to say I am not impressed.  When I well known member refuses to run your gear which you provided for free that should tell everyone something.  Guys running logs saying they feel its either fake or underdosed.  Well starting today I will know.  I have planned to run 350 Prop/ 350 TrenA per week for 6 weeks and then finish the last 6 weeks at 525 Prop and 50mg Winny.  I will now up the TrenA to 525 and run the Jintani Tren I did receive.  I will be honest and fair and report back.  I will be running Jintani TrenA and Winny


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 30, 2012)

aja44 said:


> Well I am posting this in the Anabolic Zone in hopes that the douchebag Jintani rep cannot delete them.  I was one of the first to give Jintani labs a try, spending just over $1200 in product.  The order process was a bit slow, but once we got things worked out and moved order to WU things went fast.  Product was shipped and tracking info posted to my account within a few days and had gear to PO box within 7-10 days.  Unfortunately, the packaging is for shit, they simply put all the vials in a large packing envelope along with baggies of orals, wrapped it with tape and then placed inside another thin bubble wrapped shipping envelope and taped it again to keep it tight.  Nothing was boxed and all vials were labeled with a sharpie as were the baggies.  During shipping, 2 vials broke and the glass ripped open a few baggies of pills which then were scattered along the bottom of the bag when we opened it and soaked in oil.  The labels on the baggies were all wipped away by the oil and in the case of the 15 prop's, not even labeled.
> 
> It took well over 2 weeks of trying to get Jintani online via chat and a customer service rep that would help and was provided an email address to send a summary of the damage and pictures.  I sent 3 emails that included pics and all were returned as deliverable.  Then the next time I logged onto the Jintani site, the option for chat was gone so I reached out to our wonderful forum rep for his help.  Took another 2 weeks, but I finally received a PM from him that the reship was happening, that was well over 2 weeks ago and still have no tracking info or product in my hands.
> 
> ...





is that shit in the bottles? or is the glass just broken, giving the appearance of shit in the bottles?



either way bro, sorry to hear about this


----------



## aja44 (Dec 30, 2012)

No SD, that is shit at the bottom of the vials.  3 3rd TrenE vial did not have that, but instead looking like sawdust floating around in the oil.  I have an appointment with my doctor in 2 weeks and he will test shit if I ask.  I'm going to bring some of the gear I purchased from them and see how much he can test for me.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 30, 2012)

your doc is a g


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 30, 2012)

You weren't kidding. It does look like someone blew a load in it.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 30, 2012)

Shit looks like it crashed...kinda hard to tell though. Does it look like shards of glass?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 30, 2012)

geesh, sorry to hear about that! Would say you get what you pay for but you spent $1200 with them.....


----------



## aja44 (Dec 30, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Shit looks like it crashed...kinda hard to tell though. Does it look like shards of glass?



That's not a broken vial bro, thats gel like shit at the bottom of the vials.  I can shake the shit up and it moves around.  Some quality shit huh???


----------



## aja44 (Dec 30, 2012)

johnsonl3872 said:


> geesh, sorry to hear about that! Would say you get what you pay for but you spent $1200 with them.....



Despite the delivery issues and labels, I would have spent $1200 again with them if their gear is good and their customer service took care of you.  But in this case their customer service sucks and the board rep is a douchebag so probably not.  And I will know in a few weeks if the gear is any good for myself.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 30, 2012)

Ya I read your posts before they got deleted. Shits seeming shady as fuck. Not impressed at all with them. Seems there orals are ok tho if u can get them without them being fucked up. Good luck bro


----------



## aja44 (Dec 30, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Ya I read your posts before they got deleted. Shits seeming shady as fuck. Not impressed at all with them. Seems there orals are ok tho if u can get them without them being fucked up. Good luck bro



Thanks bro.  I just started their Winny so well see how good their orals are.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like you tried to make it right.

sorry to hear bro. I will never purchase from them hearing abour your neg experience.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 30, 2012)

ohh well another sponsor bites the dust, its not rocket science you know, pack it correctly, dont sell bunk gear done in the kitchen sink and give good service?..not saying they are like this but, he deserves to be pissed, there packaging contributed to the breakages, shit is shady?.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 30, 2012)

aja44 said:


> That's not a broken vial bro, thats gel like shit at the bottom of the vials. I can shake the shit up and it moves around. Some quality shit huh???


Thats not what i meant. Crashed gear looks like it has glass shards floating around in it or like ice. I would put the vial in some hot water and see if it mixes again....unless you dont even wanna use it. In that case just shit can it and get some gear from a reputable lab.


----------



## aja44 (Dec 30, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Thats not what i meant. Crashed gear looks like it has glass shards floating around in it or like ice. I would put the vial in some hot water and see if it mixes again....unless you dont even wanna use it. In that case just shit can it and get some gear from a reputable lab.



Yeah, gonna shit can it.  They claim they sent out replacement vials so still waiting.  If I get the TrenE I will hold onto it and run it for my next cycle.  But I will have it tested.


----------



## aja44 (Dec 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> ohh well another sponsor bites the dust, its not rocket science you know, pack it correctly, dont sell bunk gear done in the kitchen sink and give good service?..not saying they are like this but, he deserves to be pissed, there packaging contributed to the breakages, shit is shady?.



Well I cannot say the gear is bunk, but based on some of the logs I have read on this and other forums that does seem to be the case.  This all could have been handled differently and professionally, all I wanted was the gear replaced in a timely manner.  But the Jintani rep is a douchebag and wanted a pissing match so now he has one.  And this time he cannot just go in and delete the threads that make him and his company look bad.  I had seen on another thread where he called other members derogatory names and as if where the one's commenting for no valid reason.  Well I said it before and I will say it again....  If your packaging sucks, your customer service sucks, your products are not getting great reviews and then you go and hire an asshole to be your rep and insult your customers your not going to do much business.  Just saying....


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 30, 2012)

The gear just crashed. Happens all the time.


----------



## Intense (Dec 30, 2012)

Crashed as fuckkkk son


----------



## colochine (Dec 30, 2012)

No bueno.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 30, 2012)

The gear looked so good on their site. Lol


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 30, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> The gear looked so good on their site. Lol



Almost to good to be true at those prices


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 30, 2012)

That's completely crashed and even if you bring that shit back, there's still going to be floaters in the vial.. That needs to be addressed!


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## charley (Dec 31, 2012)

.....Does Jintani labs sell WEED ???


----------



## bdad (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2012)

Never spend big coin with a new sponsor. Start with a small order so if things go pearshaped you'll be minimizing potential losses


----------



## That Girl (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow that does not look good! The whole story doesnt sound very good..in any way.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 1, 2013)

lack of absences on Jintani reps part is obvious, for the sake of the board and all good sponsors they should fix this, but i would never dump so much money on an order, to many things can go wrong. I am hearing good things on Agentyes so maybe she can help you out?.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Never spend big coin with a new sponsor. Start with a small order so if things go pearshaped you'll be minimizing potential losses



On the money right here^


----------



## Sherk (Jan 1, 2013)

Why are they still a sponsor on here? I have yet to read one good post on them. None of the logs are going well either. 


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the experience with them...won't look their way ever! AMA has taken such good care of me...they have my trust and loyalty.


----------



## Bilal123 (Jan 1, 2013)

charley said:


> .....Does Jintani labs sell WEED ???




By the look of their vials, I'm sure the bud is full of stems and seeds.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm drunk......sorry 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## Sherk (Jan 1, 2013)

Bilal123 said:


> By the look of their vials, I'm sure the bud is full of stems and seeds.



They probably wouldn't even send you bud. Just a bag full of water leaf, stems and seeds. Then not label whether its OGkush or GDpurp. Lol


When we do right nobody remembers, when we do wrong nobody forgets. H.A.M.C


----------



## aja44 (Jan 5, 2013)

So today is 7 days since my post and wanted to follow up for all that were following.  As of yesterday, I still have not received any of the reshipped gear.  I have posted a couple of comments on the Jintani forum asking others who are running logs about the gear and found within an hour or so they are deleted so I am unable to get any feedback.  As I stated, I did increase my TrenA from 50mg ED to 75mg ED and plan to run for the next 5 weeks.  For this week I have been mixing in the Jintani TrenA at .25ml with .5ml of BD Tren which I have been running.  Today I switched the dosage and will be finished with the BD TrenA tomorrow and will be running just the Jintani TrenA.  After a week I really have felt no difference to be honest, but to be fair its only been a week.  I have from day 1 with the BD been having sleep issues and some night sweats, but no soaking the bed.  Strength has been increasing every workout as I hit 515lb on the decline bench for a single rep on Thursday.  If I find my strength declining or my sleeping habbits improve I will know this shit is bunk.

I have also been running their Winny at 50mg ED and muscles are feeling much harder and pumped.  I have woken up every morning with wood since starting the Tren/Prop 7 weeks ago so its not from that.  I will follow up again in a week and report back any additional changes in strength, mood, ect....


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 5, 2013)

Ace is an extremely short acting Esther.  There shouldn't be much waiting for that to kick in its shorter than prop.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2013)

unless you were flaming the sponsor its pretty lame to delete your post without trying to address the problem first.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jan 6, 2013)

Tren Ace you should be feeling by now...AMA's kicked in beautifully when I started 10 weeks ago.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 6, 2013)

I absolutely would not use that. $1200 lesson is bad enough, hospital lesson would really suck.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Never spend big coin with a new sponsor. Start with a small order so if things go pearshaped you'll be minimizing potential losses



Very good advice.


----------



## aja44 (Jan 6, 2013)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Tren Ace you should be feeling by now...AMA's kicked in beautifully when I started 10 weeks ago.



Just to re-clarify.... I have been running TrenA for 6 weeks.  My point was that I cannot tell if the Jintani TrenA is bunk or not as of yet since I have been mixing it.  Now that I will be running in solo, I will be able to tell by next week when I update again....


----------



## aja44 (Jan 6, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Very good advice.



That lesson has been learned!!!


----------



## aja44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just wanted to update everyone following that package 1 of the reship from Jintani finally arrived today.  I knew I would not be home from work in time so I had a buddy of mine pick it up at my PO box.  I have not had a chance to look at the gear that was sent, but confirmed that there were 7 vials and none were damaged.  The Caber orals were not in this package, and based on the website, that was shipped about 10 days after the oils were. 

So I will give credit to the Jintani rep, he said it went out and I received it.  He did claim in one of his posts that they sent me a "bunch of stuff" to make up for the issues, but only 1 extra NPP and one extra Cyp so I'm not that impressed with what they think is "doing the right thing".


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 8, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Ace is an extremely short acting Esther.  There shouldn't be much waiting for that to kick in its shorter than prop.



Exactly...Tren ace at 50-75 mg per day should be noticable immediately.  You should feel it after the first injection...and definitely within 3-4 days.  In terms of physical changes, they should start taking place within 3-4 days.


----------



## aja44 (Jan 11, 2013)

So a week later and here is my update.  So as I mentioned a week ago I was running a mix of my BD Tren with the Jintani Tren just to finish it off and then running just the Jintani Tren going forward with my Prop.  I am also running Jintani Winny at 50mg ED.  So after a week I have thrown it away and opened a new bottle of BD Tren to finish off this cycle.  This stuff is either bunk or very under-dosed.  For the last 4 or so days I have slept through the night, night sweats are almost gone and my strength is down a bit.  The Winny is definitely keeping me pumped and harder, but no back pumps to speak of and I have no acne at all after 2 weeks of running it.

Now on another note, I split my Jintani order with a buddy who has been running their Prop and NPP now for just under 3 weeks and all that is either bunk or again under-dosed.  He has never run either, and started with 300mg Prop and 150mg NPP per week and feels NOTHING.  He is going to up this to 450 Prop and 325 NPP per week for the next week or so before simply giving up and throwing it all away.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 11, 2013)

i wouldnt pin a drop of their gear after all of this. Not going to bash a sponsor but i would not trust the purity and what is in any of it period. From the looks of the stuff they do not really have a complete grasp of what they are doing. I understand that some trens can be lighter then others, but my tren looks like blood orange juice thats clear. I just would not trust pinning my self from a sponosor after putting them on blast (which you have a right to) and after they deleted your posts. Some people are very vendictive thats all im saying.


----------



## aja44 (Jan 11, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i wouldnt pin a drop of their gear after all of this. Not going to bash a sponsor but i would not trust the purity and what is in any of it period. From the looks of the stuff they do not really have a complete grasp of what they are doing. I understand that some trens can be lighter then others, but my tren looks like blood orange juice thats clear. I just would not trust pinning my self from a sponosor after putting them on blast (which you have a right to) and after they deleted your posts. Some people are very vendictive thats all im saying.



I hear ya bro, but the good thing is that the TrenA was part of the original delivery and there was no issues at that time.  The Tren E was what I had issues with and that is what just recently arrived and what you said has entered into my mind.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 11, 2013)

i just dont think i would pin any thing if i am not 100% positive. I throw away 2k of gear a few months ago due to it being not dosed right and some bunk. i wasnt going to give my friends bull shit stuff and refuse to risk my life on shit im unsure about.


----------



## aja44 (Jan 11, 2013)

So even over the last few months of monitoring the Jintani forum I have heard many state they felt their oils were bunk or under-dosed but that the orals all seemed good.  At this point I am throwing away 4 x TrenA, 3 x TrenE, 5 x Prop, 5 x Cyp.  My buddy has been running Prop/NPP for a few weeks now and if things dont get better for him and his planning to dump his oils which is another 15 or 20 vials of mixed stuff including their CutMix.

I thought you were referring earlier to the fact that I received the Tren after bringing all of this up and then using it.  That I did not do, anything that I, or my buddy ran or are running are from the original delivery.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 11, 2013)

I completely agree with jay. I was going to order before they even started logs. I'm glad I didn't. Maybe it's beyond his control if he isnt brewing anything hiself but if I had these complaints and it was my business I would be doing everything possible to straighten it out and I would put all orders on hold till it was right.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah if its bunk or underdosed cut your loses... it sucks soo bad, but that is the name of the game when you want to save money. if you want legit gear then you will pay high $$ for it. That is why the only gear I run personally is after I talk to pro's that use the same stuff. I figure if they made pro off it and they are running it then its legit. Or if i see lab work done that supports their claims. The other problem is your dealing with a black market so all ways expect to be burned even by people you trust. shit happens unfortunitly.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2013)

Jintani seems to think SFW was dishonest in his review, because he 'repped for another sponsor'


----------



## longworthb (Jan 11, 2013)

Lmao I seem that too. Not sponsor bashing but it seems like he thought that was his easy way out of the situation


----------



## jadean (Jan 12, 2013)

I can vouch for the tbol but the orals don't seem to be the problem. I'm running his test at 1000mgs a week along with deca and eq and although i do feel pretty good, i feel like i should have put on a bit more size by now with the amount of oils I'm running so i made a doctors appointment for Wednesday to get bloods done. I'll post results for you guys in this thread along with my log on jintani s forum.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice bro. Can't wait for the results


----------

